# Please help! faint positive then heavy period??



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! AF was due today or yesterday. Yesterday I had some very light spotting that lasted no longer than an hour so I assumed AF was here. This morning no AF so I took a test, 2 actually. They both came back positive with an extremely faint line that is very hard to see but it's there. Later today I've had some heavy bleeding. I don't know what this could be? Could this be a chemical o an early miscarriage? Please help I don't know what to think of this. I guess I will be testing again tomorrow but I am scared.


----------



## KelseyK

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello everyone! AF was due today or yesterday. Yesterday I had some very light spotting that lasted no longer than an hour so I assumed AF was here. This morning no AF so I took a test, 2 actually. They both came back positive with an extremely faint line that is very hard to see but it's there. Later today I've had some heavy bleeding. I don't know what this could be? Could this be a chemical o an early miscarriage? Please help I don't know what to think of this. I guess I will be testing again tomorrow but I am scared.

Has the bleeding stopped or is it a full blown AF? I'm so sorry you're going through this :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's full blown AF... very heavy bleeding with extremely hurtful cramps. I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## faith_hope

I am so sorry you are going through this :cry: to me, it sounds like it could have been a chemical pregnancy/very early m/c. I had one last month, got faint positives the day AF was due, and continued to get super faint lines for 3 days before they went negative, then got a heavier than normal "period." It SUCKS I am so sorry please let me know if there's anything I can do. :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I'm so sorry you're going through this - I was very similar last cycle. AF was 4 days late arriving on CD34. I'd tested CD32 BFN, then CD33 and hubby said he swore he could see a faint positive. I tested again the morning of CD34 but was already getting spotting and again faint positive. AF then arrived with a vengence and now all BFN :( Back to CD9 now. I'm assuming it was a chemical, AF was heavier than normal initially but left around the same time as usual.


----------



## MissWhite91

I had this hun and unfortunately it was a chemical m/c :( but just to be sure you may wanna see your dr. Sending you dust and hugs hun :( x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you girls. AF is gone today, so weird. Yesterday it was so strong. I am thinking of waiting a week before I test just in case but I have taken it as a chemical or early mc because you can't bleed that much and be pregnant. 
I thought I might be pregnant because of the light spotting on friday but I guess I should have waited and never tested and then I wouldn't even know this happened. :cry:


----------



## suffolksazzle

:hugs:


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry hun :( This also happened to me last cycle...got +HPT 11dpo then 12dpo AF came...second day of AF was really really bad pain...almost as bad as my miscarriage...I know I had a chemical x I hope you're OK...and do test in a few days or so - just in case x


----------



## ilovehim91810

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thank you girls. AF is gone today, so weird. Yesterday it was so strong. I am thinking of waiting a week before I test just in case but I have taken it as a chemical or early mc because you can't bleed that much and be pregnant.
> I thought I might be pregnant because of the light spotting on friday but I guess I should have waited and never tested and then I wouldn't even know this happened. :cry:

im sorri to hear that:cry:, ive also had went threw something like this were ive got a faint positive then the very next day AF got me!! just try to relax and keep busy because believe it or not i think that how i got my bfp this month. After TTC for 2 + years i was so sick and depressed of getting bfn and af showing he ugly face, i really wish i was smart enough for become a fertiliy doctor because id open up a *FREE* clinic and Help all of you ladies because i don't think these doctors really know what there dealing with intill they actually have went threw the heart ach and pain just hang in there all of you and please don't lose hope i know its hard because i was actually about to give up this month..come to think of it i didnt use no preseed or opks or charting or none of that i think the prenatals ive been taken for the 6months might of help i know they help my skin and my hair has never been as long and heathly and they were the cheapie ones from cvs too lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust: to all of you im going to say a pray for all of you in church today remember ladies you all are the best and you all are beautiful woman:flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies!! Guess what I took a test this morning and this is what showed up!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1366721-bfp-line-eye-help-please.html

I guess I have my cycle all wrong??? Please tell me if I have line eye???


----------



## Noo

I can see it in the 2nd pic :D


----------



## sunnylove

I had that happen twice to me! Once in July and once in September of this year. Turns out they were more than likely false positives. I've never used that brand since!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no!! Did you get many false positives? I took one yesterday and was also faint but today is darker!


----------



## lisap2008

Its possible to bleed and still be pregnant the only way to know for sure what is going on is to go in for a blood test and if its positive come in for few repeat betas.


----------



## Cabbage

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh no!! Did you get many false positives? I took one yesterday and was also faint but today is darker!

I am not convinced you are miscarrying/have miscarried. This was a post I created at the beginning of this pregnancy: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1034311-2nd-chemical-pregnancy-row.html

Here I am, going on 27 weeks pregnant with Identical twins! Google 'breakthrough bleeding' - I too used those internet cheapies and got a very similar faint line to yours, which kept increasing. Keep testing every day/two days. Once I got a decent line, I confirmed it by using the more expensive tests.

Keep us posted...Good luck, hope it's your month.


----------



## carlywarly

Cabbage said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Oh no!! Did you get many false positives? I took one yesterday and was also faint but today is darker!
> 
> I am not convinced you are miscarrying/have miscarried. This was a post I created at the beginning of this pregnancy:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1034311-2nd-chemical-pregnancy-row.html
> 
> Here I am, going on 27 weeks pregnant with Identical twins! Google 'breakthrough bleeding' - I too used those internet cheapies and got a very similar faint line to yours, which kept increasing. Keep testing every day/two days. Once I got a decent line, I confirmed it by using the more expensive tests.
> 
> Keep us posted...Good luck, hope it's your month.Click to expand...

Wow Cabbage!! I just read that thread...and I must say it's incredible!! Cannot imagine what you were going through at that time - but what an incredible result :) Good luck with the remainder of your pregnancy and I am so happy for you x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cabbage thank you so much this gives me hope! I will continue testing everyday and see what happens! It just feels so weird because the numbers don't make sense. I am waiting to see if I get a darker line to buy an expensive test, I don't have any frer where I live.


----------



## Noo

I would like to point out that I had a "light period" during my pregnancy with my son. I found out at the scan I was 3 weeks further along than I'd anticipated as my LMP wasn't my LMP at all, it was the previous LMP! I did think it was a bit odd to get a 2 day period that was only there on wiping and was about 5 days early! Good luck xx


----------



## iiTTCii

The month I found out I was pregnant, I had a 3 day period when af would have been due. Turns out this was implantation bleeding. Unsure why it lasted 3 days!

Good luck x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

iiTTCii that is just what I had!!


----------



## Zeri

In your other thread, I posted that I think it looks like an evap.... :-( I've had a lot on those tests. But I hope I'm wrong, and this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I know! The picture looks bad, I don't think it looks like evap because it's pink, showed up at 4 mins, and two days ago I though I saw something too (looked more like evap), and today I can see it much better and for the first time I see it has got a pink shade. When the test dried it remained the same. I wish I could take a better picture, but when I try with my camera it wont focus it, and my phone camera is broken so that's what I could do with my computer camera. I will test tomorrow morning again for sure and try to post a picture!


----------



## carlywarly

Good luck!!! Cautiously optimistic should be your best course of action :) I have my FX for you!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you so much for your support everyone! I will test tomorrow first thing in the morning! :oops:


----------



## Cabbage

A lot of people thought my hpt internet cheapy strips were evaps too, fair enough if only one of the tests has a line, but if you are doing a few tests and they all show a faint line, I think you are right to be hopeful.

Good luck, don't forget to update us! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good morning ladies. Today's test line was still visible, but it what a lot lighter than yesterdays and I don't know if you can see it on the pictures. I can still see that the line has color , what could this mean?? I mean if it was an evap shouldn't I stop getting the same result, even my DH can see it and he never sees anything?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Here's a pic where you can see it a little better.


----------



## lewood88

Id say thats a positive i can see it hun if i was you i would book and see your go for some bloods the only way you will kno is if the hcg is present in your blood and if you explain your bleeding they should keep an eye on you hormone increase good luck hun xxxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So I took a clear blue this afternoon.... What do you ladies think?? Is this my BFP? Went for a blood test, getting results in three hours!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

I really hope you get good news back!


----------



## carlywarly

Eeeek good luck!!!


----------



## Cabbage

Good luck, hope it's good news! don't forget to update us!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Blood says it's :bfn: !!! Why I am getting all these lines??? what the heck? I have 4 faint positives?


----------



## Zeri

Sorry to hear the bloods came back negative. :( I think the lines you saw were evap lines, unfortunately. Some of them can look deceivingly pink. I'm very familiar with evaps on those ICs because the past couple months I thought I had faint lines too, which were always followed by AF, so I thought I was having multiple chemicals. Better for u to have an evap now than be worried about your body being able to keep a pregnancy.

I didn't see any blue lines on the blue dye test you posted? One big difference I've noted with evap and bfps in my experience is that you dont usually have to squint too hard to see most bfps, compared to evaps. If you're on FF, there's a gallery of tests which can show you the differences.


----------



## opera_lady24

Sorry to hear about your blood tests borr! I did see the line on the blue dye tests though so I don't know what to tell you. Perhaps even blood tests can be false negatives if it's taken too early? I'm thinking positive for you!

Either way, everyone on the "positive" thread will be here to help and encourage you if this turns out to not be a bfp.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank Opera! I really love your positive feel! 

Zeri I guess the clearblue could be an evap too, i've heard those are very deceiving. I went for a blood test because when I took the clearblue I could see a really clear line at 1 min mark, then the line went lighter which I thought was weird. But I guess blood tests don't lie, only time will tell. I am going to keep on going this cycle as BFN and try to see if I get some positive OPK and we'll know by the end of the month what really happened. I am on CD10 if I count my 2 day bleeding as AF, so I am starting to test for ovulation today. 

GL to you all on your cycles! Thank you so much for your support! I don't know what I would do without you ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What an emotional day for me, when I say the clearblue test it was so clear that I was shaking and crying! Never buying blue dye again!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hun, I am so sorry about the blood test :( I have no idea about early/late...but if it's a true negative then it's awful you are getting all of those evaps!! I hope there is a chance you can still get your :bfp: though...and FX that happens soon x


----------

